# Wheel size 1st gen cruze



## Cayleb19 (Jul 4, 2019)

Just curious what’s the widest rims/tires anyone’s put on their first gen cruze? Any rubbing issues? Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you looked through some of the stickies in this sub-forum?


----------



## Cayleb19 (Jul 4, 2019)

No sir. Guess I didn’t look hard enough, I’ll check again


----------

